# Home Broadband / Tv Package Help



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

I am currently and have been with Virgin since I bought my house 3 years ago. I have basic phone as I don't use it but have to have it, basic tv as I don't watch it I mainly use a Amazon stick with kodi and 70meg fibre.

Now since I took out the contract I have noticed nearly every 6-12 months the price has gone up by about £3-5 a month for nothing. Each time I have said something and got a discount to even it out but originally I was paying £35 a month I am now paying £45.50 for nothing more.

I have quizzed this and was told to wait till xmas so they can give me basically anything as Ive been out of contract for over 6 months. I called up to see what could be done and was told the best they would do is............


£3 a month discount for 12 months (the contract) and a months rental free) no increase in package, nothing less carry on as I am. Apparently prices are not going to increase in the next 12 months (this I don't believe)

I think that is shocking!!!

I was told previously that I could go to 50meg fibre and save £10 a month but this isnt a option now.

Every time I call I get different answers and the stores are useless 

I have looked at other companies as I only use the internet really but no other company does fibre and the speeds are about 2-4mb otherwise 

Any Advise would be great

Kev


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

You need to be ruthless and tell them to cancel it. Research what you can get first and quote those prices (they will check so don't lie). They'll obviously say your BB won't be as fast but just tell them you only use it for general surfing, you've seen your neighbours who is on a slower one and his is fine. They'll eventually put you through to retentions who can do the best deals. Don't back down until you get the deal you want. Even if you have to say leave it with me and I'll discuss it with the wife and call back. They want your business and don't want you to leave.


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Virgin are very good at putting the price up and changing what you get. I stared off with the basic package which I was happy with. Now my speeds have gone up, which I wasn't bothered about, and so has the price. I was quite happy with 20mgb and 22 pounds a month. Now it's 50 at 33 quid.


----------



## cadmunkey (Jun 8, 2015)

Kev, does BT fibre not operate in your area? If not then I'd stick with Virgin, but do as suggested and go through the cancellation process so that you get an incentive offer to stay. Prices aren't much better with an ADSL line once you factor in the 'line rental' crap they try hide.


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm due to move house end Jan / Feb time

I'm with BT and GF is with virgin ( her tv box looks well old ) 
Not got to the stage of deciding who's services we will use . New house currenty has sky 


Called to tell BT to give notice to cancel my service was told would have to pay £30 plus quid for none transferring my services ( what about If i just want to cancel ?) 

Wasn't told of the £30 plus ( guy spoke I would of been told at time of getting Bt at beginning ) er? No I wasn't and can't see it in the small print 

Can't any provider just offer a service for what you pay for without screwing you out of more monies when you cancel


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

They all tend to do the same. They give you an amazing deal for so many months then it increases in increments over the next few months. i am with BT and the are the same although in their defence they did tell me it would increase and how much and when so i was aware of it.

To be honest i don't get Virgin where i am so it is a choice between sky or BT. I don't really watch tv with things like Plex and Kodi and IPTV now so just have a basic package with kids channels and then phoneline and internet


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

cadmunkey said:


> Kev, does BT fibre not operate in your area? If not then I'd stick with Virgin, but do as suggested and go through the cancellation process so that you get an incentive offer to stay. Prices aren't much better with an ADSL line once you factor in the 'line rental' crap they try hide.


sadly not I called them and sky to see if they could do me a deal and nothing


----------



## Sim (Feb 18, 2008)

I left Virgin for Sky a long time ago, but at that point until I cancelled they didn't offer anything. Once I cancelled I got a call each week with increasingly better offers.

Now I'm with Sky (only for TV) I end up playing the cancellation game every year. After cancelling they'll make an initial offer, but during the 30 days notice period the offer will increase. I've recently done this, and have got 60% off for 12 months plus a bill credit so I'm sorted for the next year.

I'm have a BT exchange only line and can't get Fibre so have recently taken Virgin's Broadband again.

I have an offer on my account for a £125 prepaid MasterCard each, so if you want to join Sky drop me a PM with your name and email and I'll refer you.


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

I found with VM you have to be persistent and sometimes call them at their bluff when cancelling. I had VM mobile (2x contracts), rang to cancel as i was in 2 minds and they said ok fine we will put cancellation through. 3 weeks later get a call back offering me discount on my package. explained that had you offered me this before then i would have stayed but it was too late.

I moved into my property Jan 15 (house was pre wired for virgin points upstairs and downstairs) so thought might as well go with them to save additional wires being run around the house. While I was living with my parents we had the sales guy knocking at the door and just enquired on the off chance for my new house- 

100MB BB, Large TV package (tivo box downstairs and normal additional box upstairs), and phone line (had to have this even tough i have never used it) - £38/mth (18 mth contract, but £38/mth for the 12 mths then reverts to £52 odd afterwards). I asked what would happen after 12 months, the guy said just phone up to re negotiate. me being sceptical of a 18 mth contract I got him to confirm this in writing.

fast forward month 12, rang up only to be told nothing could be done about the price. scanned them across the confirmation I had and VM stated this is incorrect but as a goodwill they would apply credit for the remainder. come month 18, I rang to cancel only to be told I was still in a contract for another 6 months. I was not told of this before. Again they applied credit for the remainder of 6 mths (confirmed this was not another 12 months contract). 

July 16, I rang to cancel as I did not want to be paying £57 month, dropped 100mb to 50mb, large Tv to medium and phone line to £47 for another 12 month contract. then in August i had a letter they will be increasing price by further £3. Sept - Nov I had issues witht he bb, between 6pm-12am everyday my speed would reduce down to 0.2mb (at best). after numerous calls and dates given (utilisation issue at the exchange), bb did not improve. as I was still in my contract I managed to get out of it as the service stated was not being provided. a google search indicated that bb speed issue was ongoing since late 2014 and the thread showed no possible updates of improvement for users in my area.

mange to get a disconnection date for the 22/12/2016, already agreed for BT to install:
BT infinity (guaranteed 52mb),basic TV package and phone line for £29.99/mth for 12 month contract (£60 line install as I dont have a BT line) and a £100 cashback. so far get constant speed even in the evenings at 49mb DL and 9.2b upload.

sorry for the long message, but on the 19/12/2016, I get a call from VM retention team offering an upgrade to the 200mb bb and large TV for the same price I was paying but on another 12 mth contract - declined this as the 200mb bb they offered was the gamer option. but my neighbour who was on the same one, his evening speed was 3mb.

then on 21/12/16, another call from VM offering me 1 month free service and a new super hub to get me to stay -again declined this.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

£17.50 Talk Talk and £50 voucher and pretty fast works great with my Kodi


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Just cancel your virgin and hold out for the notice period trust me it works. I've just put a cancellation with my Sky hoping by the 3 weeks they will offer me 75% discount and £100 credit which is what is going happening. A lot of people getting this on hot uk deals


----------



## firehorse (Sep 23, 2016)

mistryn said:


> I found with VM you have to be persistent and sometimes call them at their bluff when cancelling.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Thanks. I'm going to try this


----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

Beware of the BT home hubs, they can be very tricky when using kodi etc.


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

leehob said:


> Beware of the BT home hubs, they can be very tricky when using kodi etc.


touch wood my has been ok


----------

